# [SOLVED] Problem z update gogleearth

## canis_lupus

```
lupus lupus # emerge -u googleearth

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Verifying ebuild manifests

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-misc/googleearth-5.0.11337.1968_beta

>>> Failed to emerge x11-misc/googleearth-5.0.11337.1968_beta, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/googleearth-5.0.11337.1968_beta/temp/build.log'

>>> Jobs: 0 of 1 complete, 1 failed                 Load avg: 0.41, 0.41, 0.44

>>> Downloading 'http://dl.google.com/earth/client/current/GoogleEarthLinux.bin'

--2009-02-14 13:38:47--  http://dl.google.com/earth/client/current/GoogleEarthLinux.bin

Resolving dl.google.com... 209.85.129.136, 209.85.129.190, 209.85.129.91, ...

Connecting to dl.google.com|209.85.129.136|:80... connected.

HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK

Length: 25338751 (24M) [application/octet-stream]

Saving to: `/usr/portage/distfiles/GoogleEarthLinux.bin.7'

     0K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  0%  103K 4m0s

    50K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  0%  127K 3m37s

   100K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  0%  163K 3m15s

   150K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  0%  205K 2m56s

   200K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  1%  238K 2m41s

   250K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  1%  214K 2m33s

   300K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  1%  156K 2m33s

   350K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  1%  109K 2m42s

   400K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  1%  123K 2m45s

   450K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  2%  166K 2m43s

   500K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  2%  199K 2m39s

   550K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  2% 88,8K 2m48s

   600K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  2%  123K 2m50s

   650K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  2%  116K 2m52s

   700K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  3%  110K 2m55s

   750K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  3%  106K 2m58s

   800K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  3% 65,1K 3m9s

...

 24450K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 99%  127K 2s

 24500K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 99%  147K 1s

 24550K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 99%  110K 1s

 24600K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 99% 91,9K 1s

 24650K .......... .......... .......... .......... .......... 99% 98,1K 0s

 24700K .......... .......... .......... .......... ....      100%  101K=3m5s

2009-02-14 13:41:53 (134 KB/s) - `/usr/portage/distfiles/GoogleEarthLinux.bin.7' saved [25338751/25338751]

!!! Couldn't download 'GoogleEarthLinux-5.0.11337.1968_beta.bin'. Aborting.

 * Fetch failed for 'x11-misc/googleearth-5.0.11337.1968_beta', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/googleearth-5.0.11337.1968_beta/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package x11-misc/googleearth-5.0.11337.1968_beta:

 * Fetch failed for 'x11-misc/googleearth-5.0.11337.1968_beta', Log file:

 *  '/var/tmp/portage/x11-misc/googleearth-5.0.11337.1968_beta/temp/build.log'

```

Tak jest od jakiegos tygodznia. Wszystkie inne pakiety instaluja i pobieraja się bez najmniejszego problemu.

----------

## SlashBeast

Jaka Ty masz wersje portage? Dziwny output z wgeta...

----------

## canis_lupus

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> Jaka Ty masz wersje portage? Dziwny output z wgeta...

 

2.1.6.7

----------

## SlashBeast

Moze warto bylo by sprawdzic na najnowszej wersji rc?

----------

## canis_lupus

Wolałbym w zamaskowane pakiety nie wchodzić...

Sprawdziłem na starszym portage: 2.1.6.4 i jest dokładnie to samo.

Może ktos potwierdzić że ta wersja gogleearth sie poprawnie merguje?

----------

## dziadu

Potwierdzam.

----------

## canis_lupus

No to mnie zmartwiłeś. Nie mam pojęcia gdzie szukac rozwiązania.

----------

## dziadu

Dobra, miałem chwilę czasu, popatrzyłem na loga i już wiem. Żebyś się chłopie nie martwił to Ci powiem.

Po pierwsze, w tym portage chyba coś zepsuli z wgetem, a każdym bądź razie zaciąga on pliki bez przełącznika -c. Czyli kiedy raz coś nie poszło, to kiedy dociągasz po raz kolejny, to zaczyna od poczatku a pliki numeruje jako kolejne wersje.

Tu pobierasz właściwy plik:

```
>>> Downloading 'http://dl.google.com/earth/client/current/GoogleEarthLinux.bin'
```

a tak został zapisany:

```
Saving to: `/usr/portage/distfiles/GoogleEarthLinux.bin.7'
```

Z siódemką (7) na końcu!

Zrób co następuje:

```
mv /usr/portage/distfiles/GoogleEarthLinux.bin.7 /usr/portage/distfiles/GoogleEarthLinux.bin
```

Zamiast '7' może być inna cyferka na końcu, ale używając autodopełniania łatwo ją znajdziesz.

Jak już zmienisz nazwę pliku to instalacja powinna pójść bezproblemów.

I ne bój się przejść na najnowsze portage - naprawdę nie gryzie a działa wyśmienicie.

..:: edit by dziadu

Podejrzałem ebuilda i tam jest zapis:

```
SRC_URI="http://dl.google.com/earth/client/current/GoogleEarthLinux.bin -> GoogleEarthLinux-${PV}.bin"
```

Nie wiem jaka jest kojeność wykonywania kroków przez portage przy zmianie nazwy pliku, jeśli poprzednia rada z poleceniem mv nie zadziała, to wtedy spróbuj:

```
mv /usr/portage/distfiles/GoogleEarthLinux.bin /usr/portage/distfiles/GoogleEarthLinux-5.0.11337.1968_beta.bin
```

Wtedy już myślę, że nie powinno być problemów.

----------

## Arfrever

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> >>> Downloading 'http://dl.google.com/earth/client/current/GoogleEarthLinux.bin'
> 
> ...

 

Błędna redefinicja zmiennej FETCHCOMMAND (i być może też RESUMECOMMAND). Ściągany plik powinien być zapisany jako "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}".

----------

## canis_lupus

dziadu: dzięki, zaraz sprawdzę czy działa.

Arfrever:

FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 --passive-ftp \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 --passive-ftp \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

----------

## Arfrever

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 --passive-ftp \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"
> 
> RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 --passive-ftp \${URI} -P \${DISTDIR}"

 

Zastąp '-P \${DISTDIR}' przez '-O \"\${DISTDIR}/\${FILE}\"'.

Domyślne wartości ustawione w make.globals:

```
FETCHCOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O \"\${DISTDIR}/\${FILE}\" \"\${URI}\""

RESUMECOMMAND="/usr/bin/wget -c -t 5 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O \"\${DISTDIR}/\${FILE}\" \"\${URI}\""
```

Domyślne wartości są dosyć dobre, więc możesz całkowicie zrezygnować z ustawiania tych zmiennych w make.conf.

----------

## canis_lupus

Dziadu: Twój drugi sposób zadziałał. Dzięki wielkie. Ja jestem prosty user.

Arfrever: dzięki, zmienię na przyszłosć. 

 :Smile: 

----------

## dziadu

Wiem, że to broszka modów, ale daj [SOLVED] jak regulamin przykazał.

----------

## canis_lupus

Przepraszam, zapomniałem. Jeszcze raz dziękuję za pomoc.

----------

